# saddle homers , saddle ,



## cyberhtt (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I türkideyim us here as a result of researches trying to produce a two coincided with the birds you've seen here is pretty great prices 10-20 how many would like to send to Turkey.


----------



## cyberhtt (Dec 1, 2011)

???????????


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I will say it in a nice way. What are you trying to say????


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I think he used translater and sometimes if you trying to say something in your language it might not make sense in english if using the translater.


----------

